# Billiken Gort & Klaatu



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

I scored this rare kit on ebay. I remember asking about it on this forum a few years ago after seeing it on the clubhouse model museum site and someone said it would be really hard to find as it has been OOP since 1994. Lo and behold I found two! One is still there with a "buy now" price of $300, I paid slighly less and consider myself lucky as I am a HUGE fan of this film. I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Michael:wave:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!! Way to go. I have a lot of Billikens but not those two. I've always wanted Gort & Klaatu but can't afford them. Maybe some day!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Would the lucky guy who scored mine off my "closet sale" for half the price like to chime in? Great kit and great likeness.
Bruce


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Yea, the guy that is selling it for $300.00 is the same guy I've seen selling them for years. When he first started selling them on E-bay they were selling for $250.00. He normally sells around two a year. Been tempted many times to buy one but the price brings me back to reality. One day I'll get stupid and buy one. Love the kit.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

david-5877 said:


> Yea, the guy that is selling it for $300.00 is the same guy I've seen selling them for years. When he first started selling them on E-bay they were selling for $250.00. He normally sells around two a year. Been tempted many times to buy one but the price brings me back to reality. One day I'll get stupid and buy one. Love the kit.


I won this auction at $229.00 and didn't expect I'd get it. (my wife was, well...surprised?) This will be a challange.

Michael:wave:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

one just sold on ebay in the UK for £115.. dont know what that is in dollars??


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

It's $230.00 dollars. Pounds when I was there,doubled American money.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

I picked up my kit from the old Comet Miniatures store in London (and no, it wasn't a recast).


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic kit. And you got it for a great price. Here's a pic of a builtup I did years ago for one of the magazines.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, I wish I had the money. Gort looks at little short though standing next to Klaatu in Facto2's and RossW's photos though.

Looking forward to sdeeing the build one day.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pic. It gives me some guide to the color scheme for Klaatu. I assumed his suit would be silvery or light blue. Your build-ups look great!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

For mine, I painted some clear blue over a silver undercoat, then lightly dusted with iridescent silver to make it 'sparkle'


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

RossW said:


> For mine, I painted some clear blue over a silver undercoat, then lightly dusted with iridescent silver to make it 'sparkle'


Great idea. Thanks!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

fantastic shot of the built kit.. has anyone seen the Witworth Gort kits built?.. Gort is holding onto a woman i think KitKong is now selling the kit..


----------

